# Has anyone else had problems following Goswami practice exams?



## clintonvillian (Mar 17, 2014)

I am struggling with his practice exams........ they just seem to be worded awkwardly. It seems like every other question I have to cheat and look at the answer because I am not sure what he is intending for you to solve for, or finding errors in in his solutions.

So far I have used every practice exam I can find, NCEES, 6 minute solutions, PPI exams, Learn civil engineeing exams, etc. His just has me ready to throw it out.

Any of you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## civilized_naah (Mar 17, 2014)

Can you be specific about which module you are concerned with? There are two AM sets and 5 PM sets in that book. Or are your comments applicable to the entire thing?


----------



## clintonvillian (Mar 17, 2014)

I have/am going through the two morning exams and construction. I have found the construction exam so far to be decent. Some of the excavation problems seem cumbersome in it but everything else so far isn't to bad. (#605 had a dump time listed as (per 3cy load) is 30 seconds) which I wored as it taking 30 seconds for each 3 cy on the truck) It sounded so I had to look through the answer to see what was meant, and as I thought it was 30 sec per total dump. That is a good example.

So I guess it is mainly the morning problems. I have found several that have been solved differently than methods used in the other exams which makes it hard to figure out. I should have marked them, and I will try to be more specific as I go through them. I was working on them last week and didn't have an internet connection to post at the time.

Maybe I am just whining about nothing. I have went through 400-500 other exams problems and hit these and I am having difficulties with some of them. I guess I am just trying to figure out if they are in fact more difficult and cumbersome, or if my brain is just worn out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Just my personal experience. I used various editions of the ncees practice problems / exams and this book exclusively. I found this to be the most similar to the exam


----------

